# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Server problem (lanjut maintenance)

## beryl

Dear all,

Telah terjadi crash system di server KOI's dikarenakan over load sejak tadi malam sekitar jam 22.00-04.00 wib.
Sekitar jam 04.30 tadi pagi sudah mulai kami tangani yg kemudian langsung dilanjutkan dengan maintenance system hingga selesai.
Akhirnya sekitar jam 10.00 wib pagi ini forum sudah mulai bisa di akses dengan normal lagi.
Mohon maaf atas ketidak nyamanan yg ditimbulkan.

Salam,

----------


## SUNU

Thanks a lot Om Beryl  ::

----------


## mrbunta

sipppppppp
om beryl usul nih
utk foto di mode spoiler aja. kalau yg mau liat foto biar click

----------


## laukkoi

Thanks Om Beryl....
Hidup rasanya tak lengkap kalo gak bisa acces forum koi-s   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Saung Koi

Pantas semalem gak bisa masuk aja...  ::  
Gatal nich tangan Om, kalo sehari saja gak buka forum...he..he..  ::  
BRAVO KOI's...Thanx Om Beryl...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

tks om

----------


## AirBiru

> sipppppppp
> om beryl usul nih
> utk foto di mode spoiler aja. kalau yg mau liat foto biar click


Thanks Om Beryl.
Sekalian juga usul supaya utk upload punya server sendiri biar foto2 yg lama tdk hilang karena bisa di maintenance sendiri.

----------


## h_andria

makasih om beryl....

----------


## z4ckzz

hehehe..... baru mau tanya..... ternyata beneran..... salut buat yg udah benerin

----------


## GAPS

Thx Om,salut buat Om Beryl  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mantab neh om BlackBeryl   ::

----------


## seven7colour

TOP........
Usulan Regional dikeluarkan lagi bagaimana?  ::

----------


## ibnuyahya

sekalian diconsider mengenai kemungkinan bot yg sudah mulai masuk ke forum (contoh: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8988). mungkin ada baiknya segera ditambal.

trims   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Thanks banget oom Beryl.....

----------

